# Buckley Michigan Old Engine Show



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Today I'm back from the old engine show at Buckley, Mi. It runs Thursday thru Sunday and the amount of old steam and diesel engines and tractors is unbelievable and they all work!!! I got hooked an getting a Hit and Miss engine. If anyone has one around 2 hp, I'd be interested. I want to make a generator out of it and use in conjunction with solar panels to power my barn. They also have a huge Flea market that has a lot of good old tools along with the usual Chinese stuff but now so much of it.
For those who can't go,I took some pictures so you get the flavor of what they do there. We left when the parade of tractors was going on and it went for hours. The have a wood working barn with all the machines driven form overhead belts. In one building, there is a huge motor with abut a 100 ft belt on it driving a 30' dia wheel that was used in the oil fields to run and number of oil pumps. the working rods are laying on the ground going back and forth so you have to watch where you step. This is no place for an OSHA guy. He'd go crazy!!

They have a working saw mill, veneer mill, thrashing machine, shake shingle cutting machines, a bowl cutting machine and a blacksmith shop that will brand a shingle for you. In the blacksmith shop they were casting aluminum bells and taking orders for them and they can be personalized with your names cast into them.
If you get the chance next year or yet tomorrow, it is worth the trip! It is on M37 north west of Cadillac








...............Jim
Here are some pics.


















http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac71/JimJakosh/TractorsPouringiton.jpg!

































































































































































































THAT'S ALL FOLKS


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

One of the best posts I've seen on this sight! Thanks! Max


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

G'day Jim, looks like a great day out. Is that a bowl producing machine? Would make life easy. Sorry I missed you last posts am recouping from a knee replacement (right one) get the left one done next month..
Been doing a bit of carving on older bowls but not achieving much. Nice intersting post. Thanks.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey Jim, that is a great show. I usually go every year (it's only about 20 miles from me). Missing it this year as I am knocking around in Montana.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the pictures I enjoyed them very much, a few I remember like the saw mill we had one in my town ran by a large tractor.


----------



## PerIs (May 14, 2011)

I love this kind of shows! thanks for the pictures, could be à great stop for à US holiday à year.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks like a Tremendous show Jim, sure wish I could have gone along!!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Chuck, maybe we can go together next year. .........Jim

Per, if you can come some year, send me a note ahead of time and I'll join you there….....Jim

Bob. The bowl machine is nice, but you don't get the variety you do when you turn them personally.
I hope the new knee is working good for you . Good luck with the next one. I have 1 1/2 new ones and they really let you get active again without the pain…..Jim


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Great


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

One should have been there!
What a place.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Now this is a place after my own heart. I could spend a week at a place like that. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I just gotta go there someday.


----------



## Woodfix (May 14, 2009)

Its great that somebody has the energy and enthusiasm to keep those old beauties going. When I was in the army, the Barracks Doctor had an old steam engine he would keep at the Barracks and drive around on occasion. Not really a problem, you would have to be tied to the spot to get run over by it, it was so slow.


----------

